# Roubaix Comp vs. Tarmac Comp vs. Allez Expert



## Lyov (May 7, 2006)

Hi there, I'm a noob to road biking. I test rode Rubaix, Tarmac and Allez expert yesterday and cant make up my mind on what to get. They are all 06 models, and are priced the same. I rode them for about half an hour each. The problem is that after my mountain bike, all three feel much better and are way faster as well. Since I never had a nice road bike before, I like all the roadbikes I test rode (including Trek 2100/2200, bunch of CD's, Giants etc..). I guess what I'm asking is that out of the three specialized bikes, which one is a better choice? The robaix and Tarmac have carbon frame, but I didnt notice any diffference between the carbon frames and alum with carbon. I wish the bike shop would let me keep it for few days but they dont want to so I need advice from you guys. Currently, I ride 25 miles a day and usually a 50 miles on sundays on my mnt bike. Thanx


----------



## jdewberry1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Roubaix is super comfy over the long haul. Have not ridden Tarmac extensively but it's a wonderful bike from everything I have heard. Don't get an allez unless you're broke


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

*Roubaix*

I have an '05 Roubaix Expert Double. Love the bike! I looked at the Tarmac as well. I prefered the feel of the Roubaix. I can ride all day and I am only fatigued from the effort, not the road buzz.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Roubaix and Tarmac*

I rode an Allez Elite 3500 miles in 05. Great Bike full 105. I have ridden a Tarmac since January about 3000 miles. Same geometry on the two, The Tarmac is obviously carbon fiber. My take? I like a racey geometry which the Tarmac has....Its fun. Sports Car type handling.

The Roubaix is hands down the bike. It can do everything. I have about 6 friends riding that bike and all have no complaints......

I wish I had kept my Allez, upgraded it to Campy for my racey fix and bought a Roubaix for everyday training......Hindsight..... but if the chips were down, I wouldn't give the Tarmac up easily, it it extremely Stiff and responsive.

DK


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

I recently bought a Tarmac Comp and love it. I agree with DaveK: it's a sexy-racey type bike. I also test rode a Roubaix; it rode very well, I just wanted a racier package. I would definitely recommend the carbon fiber frame. I rode the same streets on an aluminum bike for the past few years and after riding the past couple weeks on the Tarmac there is a certain difference; the carbon soaks up the rough road, you still feel the road but not the jarring, painful ride like aluminum. Good luck with your purchase.


----------

